# Fresh Find. Minty Coppertone Continental



## REDAIR13 (Apr 12, 2020)

Picked this one up today. Can't wait to clean it up. Pictured in as found condition. Purchased from the original owners family


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 12, 2020)

unreal!  Love the coppertone lightweights...last Sept I picked up 2 very clean His and HIS  pair of coppertone 
late 60s Collegiates in Seattle...they were on Offer up for 200 the pair.  I was in the Northwest...
made the stop and grabbed em.  Daily riders now...new tubes and tires... awesome riders!
I used to laugh at those bikes...
Now they stand out as "More Vintage" looking than most of the 'retro' chinese 'cruiser' garbage on the bikes paths around here...
lol


----------



## TonyD (Apr 12, 2020)

I just found this today..! I’m serious, this is gonna be good. That’s beautiful. I’m not even mad that you found a better one than I did. Great day.!!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD (Apr 12, 2020)

Mine is a Varsity. Just caught that. Be safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD (Apr 12, 2020)

Oops!


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 12, 2020)

Super nice 64 @REDAIR13


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 13, 2020)

Excellent find! Guessing the original seat was gone?


----------



## HARPO (Apr 13, 2020)

Beautiful condition...but I keep looking at the *Elgin* in the background...


----------



## juvela (Apr 13, 2020)

TonyD said:


> I just found this today..! I’m serious, this is gonna be good. That’s beautiful. I’m not even mad that you found a better one than I did. Great day.!!
> View attachment 1173386
> View attachment 1173387
> 
> ...




-----

were rubber pedals and QR front wheel OEM for Varsity at this time?

appears too early for extension brake levers, assume they are an add-on

thank you for any information    

-----


----------



## TonyD (Apr 13, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> were rubber pedals and QR front wheel OEM for Varsity at this time?
> 
> ...




I wouldn’t think that the QR front wheel would be a stock item for a Varsity but the wheels match and look what I would expect to see, S-7 I think it said on the tires. I haven’t even checked to see what year it is. 
I have to admit that I know more about Raleigh than this era of Schwinn. I have a 70’s Varsity that I run as a single speed gravel optional and it’s heavy and solid like this but had been stripped years before I got it. I’m pretty excited to investigate this one and I’ll share anything I can find, but it is gonna be a random Caber who will share the details that answer all of our questions. I doubt it’s valuable to any degree or a rare model of a mass produced bike, but it is almost 60 years old and in great condition. I’m not trying to sell it but I’d be curious about the value and if it didn’t cost more to ship it than it is worth I would pass it on to the right person. I’m really still fascinated with the condition and I love the color. My Raleigh International is copper I wish the paint was in this condition. 
I don’t think the Brooks was an option for this either but it would have had one anyway with me owning it. 
The things you find when your not even looking.. I love it. Have a great day and let’s figure it out together with the rest of our friends..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Apr 13, 2020)

TonyD said:


> I wouldn’t think that the QR front wheel would be a stock item for a Varsity but the wheels match and look what I would expect to see, S-7 I think it said on the tires. I haven’t even checked to see what year it is.
> I have to admit that I know more about Raleigh than this era of Schwinn. I have a 70’s Varsity that I run as a single speed gravel optional and it’s heavy and solid like this but had been stripped years before I got it. I’m pretty excited to investigate this one and I’ll share anything I can find, but it is gonna be a random Caber who will share the details that answer all of our questions. I doubt it’s valuable to any degree or a rare model of a mass produced bike, but it is almost 60 years old and in great condition. I’m not trying to sell it but I’d be curious about the value and if it didn’t cost more to ship it than it is worth I would pass it on to the right person. I’m really still fascinated with the condition and I love the color. My Raleigh International is copper I wish the paint was in this condition.
> I don’t think the Brooks was an option for this either but it would have had one anyway with me owning it.
> The things you find when your not even looking.. I love it. Have a great day and let’s figure it out together with the rest of our friends..
> ...




-----

Thank you!

Also do not recall previously seeing a Varsity with an all chrome tubular bladed fork.

The combination of features presented make me wonder if it should be termed a "Vartinental"  or "Contisity."    

Wonder if there was ever such a beast as a Varsity Deluxe...

Shall look forward to reading the observations of the experts.

Perhaps we can receive an a clarification from member @Metacortex ...  

----


----------



## TonyD (Apr 13, 2020)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> ...




I just noticed the QR front wheel and chrome fork on the bike that was posted yesterday and I replied. I would say I was impressed by the original looking bar wrap and the seat post sticker being in the great condition they are and dirty enough to believe they have not been replaced and the bike isn’t likely worth enough to warrant reproduction. I’m not in any way knowledgeable about this bike. But I’m gonna be once Metacortex shows up and schools us both.
Sven has a copperhead very similar that I commented on a few weeks ago. Maybe we should get them all worked up and see what happens. 
Ok I’ll post the serial number. Hey look at the QR rear wheel.. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metacortex (Apr 18, 2020)

Nice find @TonyD! The GBxxxxx serial indicates the dropout was stamped in August 1966. That model year was the last for the downtube shifters, they changed to the stem mounted "Twin-Stik" in '67. It seems that many components were changed/upgraded over time, for example the chain guard on that style crank only came from the factory in '67 and the brake extension levers debuted in '69. It appears the wheels and chrome tubular fork may be from a Continental as the original fork was painted forged steel (solid) and the original wheels were bolt-on. The pedals are from a tourist (upright handlebar) model, originals would have been rat-trap style.

Here are the dealer spec sheets for the '66 Varsity Sport:


----------



## TonyD (Apr 18, 2020)

I appreciate all the information for sure. I’ve been a little confused by some of the parts, but I’m not anymore.. I have some of the correct stuff like the pedals. The fork was the one thing that didn’t make sense, but I’ve seen them on recent posts with a Continental attached. Same day I found this someone posted the Continental that they just picked up. I don’t mind the upgrade.. but you have given me a clear path to what I have and what I need to do to make things right with this. I really like the bike, it rides great. 
Thank you so much. Be safe and you can guess what I’ll be doing right. !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Apr 18, 2020)

-----

@Metacortex    =  always great information!  

Thank you so much.

-----


----------

